# Specialized Roubaix COMP or ELITE?



## Cashmoney11o9 (Jan 19, 2010)

im thinking about upgrading from a felt f95 (real racey position) aluminum to a specialized Roubaix full carbon. i used to have a trek pilot and i loved the riding position of it. The Roubaix has a very similar position and i love it! the only problem is #1 i dont know if i should get the comp all 105 w mavic aksium wheels OR the Elite mostly 105 w no name brakes and lower end mavix cxp 22 wheels.... 400$ price diff at my lbs...
List prices: Comp=2700$ lbs: Comp=2400$
Elite=2200$ Elite=2000$

any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cashmoney11o9 said:


> im thinking about upgrading from a felt f95 (real racey position) aluminum to a specialized Roubaix full carbon. i used to have a trek pilot and i loved the riding position of it. The Roubaix has a very similar position and i love it! the only problem is #1 i dont know if i should get the comp all 105 w mavic aksium wheels OR the Elite mostly 105 w no name brakes and lower end mavix cxp 22 wheels.... 400$ price diff at my lbs...
> List prices: Comp=2700$ lbs: Comp=2400$
> Elite=2200$ Elite=2000$
> 
> any input would be greatly appreciated.


IMO the $400 price difference for the Comp isn't going to gain you much in the way of performance or durability. The Aksium's aren't really an upgrade over the Mavic CXP22's and the generic brakeset will perform on a par with the Comp's 105's with a $16 upgrade to Kool Stop pads. Besides, with the $400 you saved buying the Elite you could spring for an Easton EA70 wheelset that _would_ be a performance upgrade and drop about 1/2 lb.


----------



## mcmaclellan (Sep 23, 2009)

Comp Rival! I've heard great things about rival. Apparently it's very light too.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

I got the Comp, but they didn't have an Elite at the time or even a Comp w/ the Rival group. Probably would have felt the same since they have the same frame. 

It was August 8th when I bought mine-my frame has an inspection date of 4/27/09. I guess they would start building 2011 frames in late March or April sometime???  

Whichever one you go for, you should get another $100 off either one. $2300 for the Comp and $1900 for the Elite.


----------



## lambdamaster (Oct 6, 2009)

I second the comp rival. If I had a bit more money that's what I would have went with. Unfortunately I am stuck with shitmano 105


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

i have my 09 elite nearly a year now, i havent tried rival but the 105 stuff although nothing fancy works great, the generic brakes also work great with a decent set of pads, i upgraded the wheels to a set of ultegras and although lighter the only real noticable difference was in the hubs and how they rolled


----------



## H2oknine (Jun 27, 2008)

I just bought the the Tarmac Elite and love it. One thing I was told by several people is that last years Ultegra is this years 105's so I stayed with the Elite and saved a few hundred dollars.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

I think the choice depends on how susceptible you might be to upgrade-itis! I am a Sram guy now, I'd go for the comp rival vote.


----------

